# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sytjashi(oriz+sheqer).

## SwEeT-VLoNjaTe

Ehhhh qe thoni ju o njerez..po haja 1 pjate syltjac 1 dite..te shifje te puna ime..te gjithe amerikanet me shifnin me habi, si ha kjo oriz me qumesht ..lam te forta ate dite. Ka dhe shqiperia ca gjera tipike, per qejf, qe na shkon mendja ndonjehere :shkelje syri:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga SwEeT-VLoNjaTe_ 
> *Ehhhh qe thoni ju o njerez..po haja 1 pjate syltjac 1 dite..te shifje te puna ime..te gjithe amerikanet me shifnin me habi, si ha kjo oriz me qumesht ..lam te forta ate dite. Ka dhe shqiperia ca gjera tipike, per qejf, qe na shkon mendja ndonjehere*




    Po me shastise fare moj Ollgë..........C'amerikane te shikonin me habi ty me çupe??? Po pse me tu mbyllte ske degjuar ti per RICE PUDDING???????????    :i habitur!:

----------


## SwEeT-VLoNjaTe

Po une qe po e haja, e dija me ca behesh ajo mo shpirt, ata qe se kishin provuar ndonjehere ja benin iiiiii what's that? lol How could you eat something like that? - ( e ha i thash qe c'ke me te, se shqiptaret qe sa lindin ushqehen me syltjac, edhe ja harrova asaj tjetres qe me ka bere mami kur isha e vogel hmmm si quhej, ajo pa oriz brenda, ishte me e thjeshte.

Minaaaaa ndihme..se ti i merr vesh keto gjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Paluze

----------


## elbasan

Pse nuk quhet qumeshtur?

Dhe i thone sultjash, e jo sultjaç.

----------


## malli

hengra ne vere sultjasht ne shqiperi  sa sdu mo per 2 vjet

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga elbasan_ 
> *Pse nuk quhet qumeshtur?
> 
> Dhe i thone sultjash, e jo sultjaç.*




 hahahahaha ç'na kujtove "qumshturin"....jo jo s'ka lidhje me sultjashin.....une i kam pas thene "syltjash"... :perqeshje:

----------


## SwEeT-VLoNjaTe

epo varet nga vendi ku jetojme mo elbasanlli..ju adej i thoni me Sh ne me ç..ciaooo

----------


## Cubel Breca

Meqe na kujtuat sultjash-in po ju tregoj nje histori te vogel.

K andodhur me vellain tim kur ishte ne klasen e dyte fillore, gjate ores se Diturise se natyres. E pyet mesuesja se cfare han lopa dhe ai i pergjigjet sultjash. Kishte degjuar ne televizor se lopet hane silazh dhe ja futi sultjash.

Ne anglisht i thone Rice-pudding. Zakonisht e gjen ne restorante greke.

Me te mira dhe henkshi gjelle pasanikesh.

Cubel

----------


## xhimi_20

KOM LINE duke ngrene lilaxh dhe do vdes duke ngren lilazh sorry sultiash se i sulazhi nuk ka te them te drejten ti i parafundit me dukes se genke nga fshati jo nga kyteti  shuuuush men ok se sulazhe eshte tradite shqipetare ok lol thank you for that byeeee ciaooooooo

----------


## [Perla]

Pergatitja :

Ne nje liter uji hedhim nje gote e gjysem oris, e leme sa orisi te zjeje e te trashet. Me pas i shtojme nje liter e gjysem qumesht,sheqer afersisht gjysem kg ose me pak ose me shume sipas deshires. I leme te zjejne pak. Me pas ne nje ene me vete  me pak qumesht te vaket tresim 2 luge gjelle niseshte dhe ja hedhim mases tjeter duke e trazuar dhe e lem pak ne zjarr te dobet. E heqim nga zjarr dhe e leme te vaket pak, e shperndajme neper pjata dhe siper shtojme kanelle, karafil, ara  etj sipas deshires.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Perla rrofsh do filloj te bej nje prov se mbase me del gje.

----------


## fara

Perla sutliashi yt gjysem uje,
Te ne sutliashin e bejme vetem me qumesht , maje luge kripe.
kur eshte gati  mund te vesh c'te duash mbi zakonisht sheqerin e perzien kur eshte i nxeht , kanelle............
Une e dua me ate  me pak kripe por kur mbetet ajo e embel edhe ate e ha me qef.

----------


## [Perla]

> Perla sutliashi yt gjysem uje


Nuk ishte mpiksur akoma, prandaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Perlina a mjep i pjat oriz e i got qumsh vec e vec  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Patjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## didii

po ajo gjeja qe behet me frure dhe me qumesht ca e ka emrin?????//
un kur kam qene e vogel gjithmon i ngaterooja...
"enderoja" te haja kete gjene me grure dhe ngaqe asnjehere sja kam mbajtur mend emrin kerkoja sykyljash (keshtu i themi ne)  dhe perfundoja duke ngren sykyljash :P

----------


## drague

> po ajo gjeja qe behet me frure dhe me qumesht ca e ka emrin?????//
> un kur kam qene e vogel gjithmon i ngaterooja...
> "enderoja" te haja kete gjene me grure dhe ngaqe asnjehere sja kam mbajtur mend emrin kerkoja sykyljash (keshtu i themi ne)  dhe perfundoja duke ngren sykyljash :P


ashure mor bir i thone

----------


## Nete

> po ajo gjeja qe behet me frure dhe me qumesht ca e ka emrin?????//
> un kur kam qene e vogel gjithmon i ngaterooja...
> "enderoja" te haja kete gjene me grure dhe ngaqe asnjehere sja kam mbajtur mend emrin kerkoja sykyljash (keshtu i themi ne)  dhe perfundoja duke ngren sykyljash :P


... :uahaha: 

Kjo gjeja me grur ,nuk jam e sigurt me duket qe quhet ashure.

Eh sytliashin me pelqen ashtu si ka then anetarja fara,vetem me qumesht pa uje.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Gjeja qe nuk me ka pelqyer asnjehere eshte sultjashi. Qe ne kopesht dhe tani qe jam thinjur nuk e kam ven ne goje asnjehere

----------

